# Brand back to form?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Elton Brand had a rough start to this season for the 76ers, and there was talk last week he might be yanked from the starting lineup.
> 
> But in the their last three games, Brand is starting to show signs he'll produce how the 76ers are expecting. As the Philadelphia Daily News reports, Brand is averaging just under 20 points and just over 10 boards a game in those last three contests, which puts him right in line with his career averages. He's also averaging 38.3 minutes during the same stretch, which is just over his career average of 37.8 a game.
> 
> ...


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm glad to see him finding his game again. I love watching him play. He's a true two-way player who plays dynamite post defense in addition to blocking shots and being productive on the offensive glass.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Picked him up just in time on my fantasy league.

Hope EB is back to his old self!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sadly it took Speights being injured for Brand to get consistent second half minutes.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> Sadly it took Speights being injured for Brand to get consistent second half minutes.


It still blows my mind that he and Speights don't play together all that much. According to 82games, of the 386 minutes Brand has played this season... only 33 have been played with Speights on the floor. That's even considering their best plus/minus unit is Williams-Iguodala-Young-Brand-Speights.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Elton not producing tonight


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> It still blows my mind that he and Speights don't play together all that much. According to 82games, of the 386 minutes Brand has played this season... only 33 have been played with Speights on the floor. That's even considering their best plus/minus unit is Williams-Iguodala-Young-Brand-Speights.


That's Eddie Jordan for you. I haven't looked at the numbers, but I'd bet that Speights-Smith played together more than Speights-Brand, and the former is a terrible front court combination.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> Well, it took more than 90 games, but it looks like the Philadelphia 76ers might actually end up with the 20/10 post player they thought they signed a year ago.
> 
> Before the 2008-09 season, the Sixers inked former No. 1 overall pick Elton Brand to a five-year, $79.795 million deal, dreaming of a dominant interior presence to team up with their smaller shooters like shooting guard Andre Iguodala and small forward Thaddeus Young.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/296348-has-elton-brand-finally-returned-to-all-star-form


----------

